# Sex Addiction



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2012)

*
* 

di Giuliana Proietti​*Definizione*

Il termine "sex addiction" (o anche "sexual addiction"), che in italiano viene tradotto con "dipendenza sessuale" viene usato per descrivere il comportamento di una persona che manifesta un desiderio sessuale insolitamente intenso, o una vera e propria ossessione per il sesso. Il National Council of Sexual Addiction definisce la dipendenza da sesso come una _'persistente e crescente modalità di comportamento sessuale, messo in atto nonostante il manifestarsi di conseguenze negative, per sé e per gli altri'. _Chi soffre di sex addiction ha infatti difficoltà nel lavoro, nel mantenere normali relazioni con amici o familiari, negli affari, perché il pensiero del sesso domina interamente la sua vita quotidiana.
Il problema principale nella sex addiction è che le persone che ne soffrono spesso non si rendono conto di avere un problema e tendono a giustificare i propri comportamenti attraverso razionalizzazioni e imputazione di colpe ad altri.

*Classificazione*

Attualmente la sex addiction non è inclusa nel Manuale Diagnostico e Statistico degli psichiatri (DSM IV) ed anche nella quinta edizione, che uscirà a breve, il disturbo sembra che non sarà incluso nella nuova categoria delle "dipendenze comportamentali"; infatti la task force che si sta occupando della revisione e dell'aggiornamento del manuale ritiene che non vi sia una sufficiente evidenza empirica per considerare gli eccessi sessuali come una vera e propria dipendenza. In particolare, gli psichiatri ritengono che non sia dimostrato il bisogno di sottoporsi ad una quantità crescente di stimoli per avere lo stesso effetto, come può accadere nella tossicodipendenza. Si tratterebbe piuttosto di idee e comportamenti che si basano su pensieri ossessivi-compulsivi e monomaniacali, come potrebbero essere ad esempio i disturbi alimentari, in particolare la bulimia. Per tutto ciò è probabile che nel DSM V verrà inserita la nuova categoria di "disturbi da ipersessualità", che includerebbero anche i comportamenti che oggi vengono denominati "sex addiction".

*Cause*

Spesso la dipendenza sessuale può essere causata da abusi sessuali subiti nell'infanzia o nell'adolescenza. In tali casi, una perdita dell'autostima può portare la persona a cercare di riparare alla ferita narcisistica subita attraverso l'utilizzo di altre persone, come propri oggetti sessuali. L’autostima viene potenziata, nella dipendenza da sesso, più dal numero di rapporti avuti in una settimana o in una notte, che dalla qualità dei rapporti personali o dalla rete di relazioni sociali. Nelle donne che soffrono di dipendenza sessuale può accadere che esse si sentano considerate solo per il loro corpo e dunque possano usare il sesso per ottenere amore e attenzione e compensare così la carenza di supporto e di sostegno che probabilmente hanno sofferto nel passato. Gli uomini sex-addicted invece potrebbero tendere a cercare gratificazioni sessuali come conferma dei propri meriti e successi oppure per desiderio dil dominio e di controllo sugli altri, così come per vendetta, o per un’insana espressione di rabbia.

*Segni e sintomi*

I segni del disturbo si evidenziano solo con il tempo. Infatti, all'inizio la persona potrebbe trovare gratificazione in una vita sessuale intensa e promiscua. Nel corso del tempo, però, si cominciano ad evidenziare i sintomi della dipendenza da sesso, che peggiorano progressivamente, fino a portare la persona alla completa perdita di controllo della sua vita.
In particolare, il/la dipendente da sesso:
- dedica molto tempo alla soddisfazione delle proprie fantasie e desideri sessuali o ad organizzare la propria vita sessuale;
- usa l’atto sessuale come reazione per far fronte a stati d’animo negativi, come ansia, depressione, noia o irritabilità, o eventi stressanti;
- non prende in seria considerazione il dolore fisico ed emotivo causato agli altri per il proprio comportamento sessuale;
- non riesce in alcun modo ad arginare questi comportamenti, malgrado la buona volontà;
- prova fantasie e desideri sessuali compulsivi senza aver assunto farmaci o droghe;
- la soddisfazione del bisogno sessuale gli/le procura piacere, ma allo stesso tempo porta con sé senso di disagio e di vergogna, ansia, malessere, depressione e malinconia.

Comportamenti generalmente osservati nella dipendenza sessuale sono:

. Autoerotismo compulsivo
. Sesso occasionale con partner anonimi
. Utilizzo di materiale pornografico e sesso virtuale via pc
. Rapporti sessuali non protetti
. Rapporti con persone dedite alla prostituzione
. Esibizionismo
. Ricerca continua di nuovi partners
. Voyeurismo 
- Pedofilia

Va precisato che un dipendente da sesso non sempre si rende colpevole di reati sessuali, anche se aumentano notevolmente le probabilità che ciò accada.

*Conseguenze nelle relazioni affettive*

Generalmente, una persona che soffre di una dipendenza sessuale non stabilisce alcun legame affettivo con i suoi partner sessuali, che per questo sono facilmente sostituibili. Allo stesso modo, è più che probabile che fra i rischi che questa dipendenza comporta vi sia quello dell'abbandono da parte del partner, situazione che in genere si accompagna a conseguenze negative in campo finanziario, sanitario, sociale ed emotivo.  

*Diagnosi*

La diagnosi dovrebbe tenere conto degli eccessi nella promiscuità, nell'utilizzo di pornografia, nella pratica della masturbazione compulsiva. A volte può accadere che le persone si facciano una autodiagnosi di sex addiction, sbagliando, a causa di falsi moralismi, sensi di colpa, pregiudizi, o semplice inesperienza. Per questo la diagnosi va sempre effettuata da uno specialista.

*Trattamento*

La maggior parte dei dipendenti da sesso negano, a sé stessi e agli altri, di avere un problema e dunque sono difficili da curare, in quanto difficilmente accettano l'idea che potrebbero avere bisogno d'aiuto. In molti casi, la decisione di entrare in terapia segue un evento negativo della vita (es. perdita del lavoro, fine di un matrimonio, arresto, problemi di salute, ecc.) 

Il trattamento della dipendenza sessuale, si concentra anzitutto sul controllo del comportamento del sex addicted: è necessario aiutare la persona a sviluppare una sana sessualità, cambiando molte delle sue abitudini. Il trattamento prevede anzitutto una prima fase di informazione e consulenza riguardo alla vita sessuale, che può essere fornita a livello individuale, di coppia, in gruppi di sostegno o di auto-mutuo aiuto. In alcuni casi, possono essere utilizzati dei farmaci per attenuare gli effetti del disturbo ossessivo-compulsivo e frenare così la natura compulsiva della dipendenza da sesso. In genere si chiede al paziente di sospendere completamente l'attività sessuale durante il trattamento, astenendosi anche dall'autoerotismo, così come dal consumo di alcol e droghe. Il paziente poi deve essere seguito nel racconto della sua vita, nell'individuazione delle possibili fonti di stress e nella descrizione della sua situazione attuale. In particolare, è importante comprendere se nel suo passato sono stati presenti abusi sessuali o trascuratezza emotiva, perdita dell' autostima, ecc. L'obiettivo primario è quello di ri-orientare i desideri sessuali in modo che producano effetti positivi per la propria vita e per il proprio benessere (e non il contrario).

*Diffusione*

I soggetti dipendenti da sesso in Italia sono stimati essere il 6% della popolazione (Avenia, 2003, 2004).
Psicolinea.it © Febb. 2011


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2012)

Non è incluso perché psichiatri e psicologi non sanno cosa sia il sesso, probabilmente.

Oppure lo vedono come un'attività fisica. Oppure nel sesso tutto è permesso.


----------

